# Diva



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

My wife would really like a new Diva. Anybody know where I can get a good price on a new frame or complete bike. THX


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*What size?*

What size does she need?


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

49 and it has to be in blue. Its blue or nothing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Ha!*

I hear ya! Sorry I can't help you with that either size or color wise!
Good luck.


----------

